# man attacked and killed by beaver



## boat_money

i can think of many bad ways to go. this ranks up there. and he'll always be know as the man that fought a beaver and lost...

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Beaver-Kills-Fisherman-Trying-to-Capture-Photo-of-It-356694.shtml


----------



## misbhavn

Many a man has taken on beaver and lost...usually in the range of 50% of everything they own.


----------



## poppadawg

Thats how you know when it is over


----------



## mustangeric

the beaver has cost many of men the lives they once knew


----------



## Bocephus

Yeah but....I have some great memories of Beavers I've known.


----------



## InfamousJ

anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?



> "We're making efforts to stimulate commercial use of beaver meat but that hasn't taken off yet," he explains.


LMAO


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I've went up against some pretty viscious beaver in my time...But Dang!


----------



## jeff.w

> "We're making efforts to stimulate commercial use of beaver meat but that hasn't taken off yet," he explains.


LOL!
I wonder if they are accepting applications for Beaver Stimulators?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

InfamousJ said:


> anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?
> LMAO


I've only eaten wild beaver, very wild. It was very good...


----------



## chuck leaman

Never mind.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Justin Beaver attacking the paparazzi again?


----------



## Bocephus

A classic....


----------



## Hollywood1053

Doesn't take long for a thread to go south around here :biggrin:


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Has anyone else noticed how rare beaver fur has become?


----------



## RockinU

LMAO....that line got me too...most municipalities discourage the commercial beaver market....


----------



## Timemachine

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've went up against some pretty viscious beaver in my time...But Dang!


me too but nothing that was trying to BITE thru a .....oh wait...................nevermind.


----------



## Bankin' On It

RockinU said:


> LMAO....that line got me too...most municipalities discourage the commercial beaver market....


Unless they are licensed ranchers. heh.


----------



## saltwatersensations

death by beaver......oddly doesn't sound too terrible.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Has anyone else noticed how rare beaver fur has become?


No joke! Poor trappers are getting killed by the shortage of beaver fur; getting cold at night too.

Beavers...just think of all the unnecessary deaths of ordinarily honorable men such an ugly critter has been responsible for.

TH


----------



## Bankin' On It

Beavers are very photogenic...except those National Geographic ones. *shudders*


----------



## misbhavn

Trouthunter said:


> No joke! Poor trappers are getting killed by the shortage of beaver fur; getting cold at night too.
> 
> Beavers...just think of all the unnecessary deaths of ordinarily honorable men such an ugly critter has been responsible for.
> 
> TH


I don't know, I've seen some good lookin' beavers in my time.


----------



## DANO

Skinned or not skinned,.....

*Save the Beavers* !


----------



## Bocephus




----------



## Just One More

^^^^LMAO


----------



## capt.sandbar

The worst comment on television back in the 70's....

June "Ward, I think you were a little hard on the beaver last night!!"


----------



## patwilson

Too funny!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Guys be carefull. these beaver, although highly sought after can be extremely dangerous. Especially the big nasty fury ones. I dont care to handle these unless they have been properly de-fured.

on another note. if your in Beaver Creek Co. make sure you stop by Beaver liquors and get your fav bottle.

http://beaverliquors.com/


----------



## davis300

We all live and die by the beaver in the end.....


----------



## chuck leaman

Is the decline in beaver fur since the 70's and 80's a result of global warming?


----------



## misbhavn

Thread-jack in progress!


----------



## roundman

anyone seen txgoddess?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Was it this guy?


----------



## troutredfish

Hollywood1053 said:


> Doesn't take long for a thread to go south around here :biggrin:


yep....I've tried going south after a successful beaver hunt.....never made it:biggrin:


----------



## Bankin' On It

roundman said:


> anyone seen txgoddess?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Was it this guy?


Naked hood rat... See a lot of those in pearland lately.


----------



## DANO

I like beavers


----------



## speckledred

*"We're making efforts to stimulate commercial use of beaver meat but that hasn't taken off yet," he explains.

*I thought that was the oldest profession in the world!


----------



## Bankin' On It

**** chaser said:


> Naked hood rat... See a lot of those in pearland lately.


bath salts?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

troutredfish said:


> yep....I've tried going south after a successful beaver hunt.....never made it:biggrin:


I thought you HAD to go south for a beaver hunt to be successful.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I predict 11 pages, 2 bans and 3 infractions.

carry on.


----------



## SPOT-CHASER3

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Was it this guy?


Doomed to Buc-ees........

Soon to become Beaver Nuggets......


----------



## batmaninja

A little patch scrath is the worst I have eperienced, and I have been elbow deep in some fugly beavers. Got to stay away from the old ones, they look like a mound of daddy long legs on top of a chewed piece of bubble gum. Some even can spit venom if you wind them up enough.


----------



## Ducatibilt

saltwatersensations said:


> death by beaver......oddly doesn't sound too terrible.


Yeah, you think that!

Trying to help a buddy out one night some years ago while we were out hunting beaver I ended up having to take down a big nasty one just so he could so he could get the smaller one he had his scope on.

Needless to say it wasn't pretty at all and I barely made it out of there alive! Still haunts my dreams.:headknock


----------



## Bankin' On It

Ducatibilt said:


> Yeah, you think that!
> 
> Trying to help a buddy out one night some years ago while we were out hunting beaver I ended up having to take down a big nasty one just so he could so he could get the smaller one he had his scope on.
> 
> Needless to say it wasn't pretty at all and I barely made it out of there alive! Still haunts my dreams.:headknock


Now there's a wingman. Goose? Is that you Goose?


----------



## hoosierplugger

Don't you hate it when ya think you're getting beaver, but the next morning ya find out it was platypus?


----------



## baitbuckett

jtupper said:


> Many a man has taken on beaver and lost...usually in the range of 50% of everything they own.


AHAHAHA I see what you did there!


----------



## iridered2003

yea, my wife has bleed me to death to, so what. whats new?


----------



## Loco Motion

Bocephus said:


> Yeah but....I have some great memories of Beavers I've known.


Beaver is good to eat. Taste like chicken.


----------



## daddyeaux

Well I kinda disagree with the chicken taste.
Being Cajun and all I have eaten many many a beaver, and mostly they resemble shrimp.
And as far as eatin commercial beaver, no way in h?ll I'm gonna eat one of those, no telling where it's been.


----------



## Hollywood1053

Ducatibilt said:


> Yeah, you think that!
> 
> Trying to help a buddy out one night some years ago while we were out hunting beaver I ended up having to take down a big nasty one just so he could so he could get the smaller one he had his scope on.
> 
> Needless to say it wasn't pretty at all and I barely made it out of there alive! Still haunts my dreams.:headknock


Some times you have to take one for the team, or chalk it up to as a slumpbuster....


----------



## rio frio

Back in the day I was attacked by two beavers at the same time...but me....knowing what beavers like to eat.....made sure that they got their tummy full before they left


----------



## songogetme

Skinned or full pelt it's still a beaver.


----------



## donf

That beavers got a vicious streak a mile wide !
look at the Bones!
Run away!


----------



## poppadawg

These kids today. I don't think they could handle the old school beaver fur. Back before global warming the beavers had thick, thick hides. It was glorious.


----------



## Leo

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I've only eaten wild beaver, very wild. It was very good...


Never ever eat commercial beaver..Nasty Nasty nasty


----------



## sotol buster

Was he taking a picture or poking it with a stick? Maybe it wasn't his leg that got bit . Would explain why his buddys didn't stop the bleeding.


----------



## Jolly Roger

So there is such a thing as bad beaver.....


----------



## beaucp

I clicked on this link and the side bar was advertising for Twin Peaks bikini calendar. 

You're talkin 'bout the animal right?


----------



## Leo

beaucp said:


> I clicked on this link and the side bar was advertising for Twin Peaks bikini calendar.
> 
> You're talkin 'bout the animal right?


sure, animals, that's the ticket, animals


----------



## RedHooker

Never had a beaver I didn't like.... Oh wait, there was that one!!!!


----------



## Buckerup

I've been called the '' Beaver Whisperer "


----------



## State_Vet

InfamousJ said:


> anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?
> 
> LMAO


Was at a place one time that had it for sale, but it didn't look or smell right so I declined.


----------



## poco jim

InfamousJ said:


> anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?
> 
> LMAO


Yes, Yes I have, dated a girl in college that was a clothes model for TV commercials!:cheers::biggrin:


----------



## mrau

poppadawg said:


> Thats how you know when it is over


Haven't read the whole thread, but this gets a greenie.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

mrau said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, but this gets a greenie.


I read the whole thing, and it's worth it.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Bankin' On It said:


> I predict 11 pages, 2 bans and 3 infractions.
> 
> carry on.


I don't know, Bankin', seems to be slowing down at 7 pages. My opinion, just fun innuendo with no offensive photos...


----------



## McDaniel8402

I must say, i'm surprised this thread is still alive. Quite amusing, to say the least. I'll refrain from the beaver innuendos, however comical they may be. lol


----------



## big john o

Theres nothin funny about anyone dying, but death by beaver?? **** that stinks!!


----------



## WillieT

Loco Motion said:


> Beaver is good to eat. Taste like chicken.


Actually it tastes a little more like fish to me, but some do have a slightly different taste.


----------



## donkeyman

*buckwheat on a bad hair day*


----------



## chumy

shaggydog said:


> Actually it tastes a little more like fish to me, but some do have a slightly different taste.


I thought by the age of 62, one would loose all sense of taste?hwell:


----------



## McDaniel8402

Somehow, i feel this is worth throwing in.


----------



## fishing-guru

I still haven't tried beaver yet. I see many in my future though.


----------



## RockinU

fishing-guru said:


> I still haven't tried beaver yet. I see many in my future though.


Swear off it now and you'll be a millionaire by the time you're my age...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

fishing-guru said:


> I still haven't tried beaver yet. I see many in my future though.


17...Hmmmm hwell:


----------



## McDaniel8402

RockinU said:


> Swear off it now and you'll be a millionaire by the time you're my age...


Beaver, its a hell of a drug...


----------



## Bankin' On It

McDaniel8402 said:


> Somehow, i feel this is worth throwing in.


This is comedy gold.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

Is there a slot limit on commercial beaver?


----------



## McDaniel8402

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Is there a slot limit on commercial beaver?


I've not dealt with commercial beaver, but i've seen many a commercial for beaver. They usually come on tv kinda late though. There are some retailers around town.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Is there a slot limit on commercial beaver?


Yes... Its the wrist circumference scale. if you can touch your thumb and forefinger around the wrist. the beaver is a keeper. anything bigger is not good to eat and the pelt is too worn and must be released.


----------



## poppadawg

That guy obviously was messing with the wrong beaver. Another lesson for the younguns, you can find yourself in a lot of trouble if you fool with an angry beaver. Sure it might look warm and snuggly, but then it goes Jodi Arias on ya.


----------



## chumy

**** chaser said:


> Yes... Its the wrist circumference scale. if you can touch your thumb and forefinger around the wrist. the beaver is a keeper. anything bigger is not good to eat and the pelt is too worn and must be released.


I've got large hands so I never had your problem.:rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

i wonder if it was a castor canadensis or the less common hairless subspecies castor pubiswaxis


----------



## McDaniel8402

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i wonder if it was a castor canadensis or the less common hairless subspecies castor pubiswaxis


Either way it managed to clamp down on him and do damage. Perhaps it spotted him peddling some commercial beaver and got angry. It coulda happened that way...


----------



## Chuck

McDaniel8402 said:


> I must say, i'm surprised this thread is still alive. Quite amusing, to say the least. I'll refrain from the beaver* innuendos*, however comical they may be. lol


We are talking beavers, and he is talking Italian Suppositories! :rotfl:


----------



## Ducatibilt

**** chaser said:


> Yes... Its the wrist circumference scale. if you can touch your thumb and forefinger around the wrist. the beaver is a keeper. anything bigger is not good to eat and the pelt is too worn and must be released.





chumy said:


> I've got large hands so I never had your problem.:rotfl:


I think I'm going to stick with my small hands for this particular measurement!:biggrin:


----------



## Bankin' On It

I hear a good taxidermist can shrink 'em.


----------



## chrigging

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 17...Hmmmm hwell:










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kingofsabine18

I hear Dr. Roy Crabtree is planning on implementing a 12 day season and 2 day limit on beaver for all Texans.


----------



## txranger

I was thinking 3 pages tops. :cheers:


----------



## poppadawg

never under estimate a thread about beaver


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Yep, it got a new lease on life this morning and now will clearly make at LEAST 11 pages!


----------



## Lat22

Beaver. Still undefeated.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Actually it tastes a little more like fish to me, but some do have a slightly different taste.


Pffft...it tastes like Beaver, the flavor is unique and not like anything else.

The commercial Beaver has a stronger flavor that one has to develop a taste for, or that's what I hear. 

TH


----------



## whistlingdixie

Sky News added that the man from Brest was trying to snap a photograph of the beaver when it launched itself on him.

Best sentence ever


----------



## MapMaster

I beat a beaver up pretty bad on a regular basis and it still keeps coming!


----------



## State_Vet

**** chaser said:


> Yes... Its the wrist circumference scale. if you can touch your thumb and forefinger around the wrist. the beaver is a keeper. anything bigger is not good to eat and the pelt is too worn and must be released.


is the "wrist circumference scale" for a male or female beaver? Not that I'm interested in ever trying it, but other people might want to know.


----------



## State_Vet

Trouthunter said:


> Pffft...it tastes like Beaver, the flavor is unique and not like anything else.
> 
> The commercial Beaver has a stronger flavor that one has to develop a taste for, or *that's what I hear*.
> 
> TH


Right........ I'm sure that you and all the other guys sit around at the "commercial beaver" distributors meeting and say that.


----------



## JSF

MapMaster said:


> I beat a beaver up pretty bad on a regular basis and it still keeps coming!


Your obviously not hurting it!

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

State_Vet said:


> is the "wrist circumference scale" for a male or female beaver? Not that I'm interested in ever trying it, but other people might want to know.


This is a female beaver scale that is an indicator of the desired size of the beaver.

For males you need to look at foot size. But, I have never seen any male beaver. that is a fringe group i would imagine.

On another note... We have aligator fest around here. Why not beaver fest?


----------



## finkikin

If he was equipped with a womb broom then he might have had a fighting chance...


----------



## State_Vet

**** chaser said:


> This is a female beaver scale that is an indicator of the desired size of the beaver.
> 
> For males you need to look at foot size. But, I have never seen any male beaver. that is a fringe group i would imagine.


good info, it's one thing to be attacked by a (female) beaver but a totally different story if you're attacked by a (male) angry, confused beaver who thinks he was misidentified.


----------



## State_Vet

I'm seeing the makings of a "2Cool biggest beaver" contest:biggrin:. We can have a big get-together and everybody bring in what they think is the biggest beaver and we judge it to see who brought in the biggest one. We can have sponsors for trophies, T-shirts, etc. THIS COULD BE HUGE!


----------



## Reynolds4

Whatever you do, be sure it is fully cooked before eating!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

MapMaster said:


> I beat a beaver up pretty bad on a regular basis and it still keeps coming!





JSF said:


> Your obviously not hurting it!
> 
> Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


Sounds like you are going to have to get a little tougher on that critter! :work:


----------



## CORNHUSKER




----------



## RockinU

whistlingdixie said:


> Sky News added that the man from Brest was trying to snap a photograph of the beaver when it launched itself on him.
> 
> Best sentence ever


You know, now that you mention it, I once had a beaver get aggressive towards me when I tried to take a pic of it...maybe there is something to that...


----------



## beaucp

Checked this thread again this morning and the side bar advertisement is for the Twin Peaks bikini contest. I think it's a sign.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Attempting to take photos of commercial beaver whilst in the presence of your own privatized supply of beaver may be hazardous to one's health. Please, photograph responsibly.


----------



## Ducatibilt

MapMaster said:


> I beat a beaver up pretty bad on a regular basis and it still keeps coming!





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sounds like you are going to have to get a little tougher on that critter! :work:


Normally I would recommend to just use a bigger stick to beat something up, but in this particular circumstance I think that may actually make your situation worse!

Godspeed there Lucky!!!!!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Well Done!*

I want to commend all you talented 2Coolers for keeping this thing clean, tasteful, entertaining, and fun. Just like the subject matter...


----------



## State_Vet

Ducatibilt said:


> Normally I would recommend to just use a bigger stick to beat something up, but in this particular circumstance I think that may actually make your situation worse!
> 
> Godspeed there Lucky!!!!!


careful, we don't want to appear to be condoning the excessive abuse of a beaver, remember beaver abuse is not right!:frown:


----------



## saltwatersensations

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I want to commend all you talented 2Coolers for keeping this thing clean, tasteful, entertaining, and fun. Just like the subject matter...


in most cases but not all....:rotfl:


----------



## batmaninja

The guy in the story was killed by a 3 foot beaver! Prob had severe daddy issues and dated a few BBall player for it to get stretched that big. I find that the smaller they are the more fun they are to play with. But when I am drinking the bigger older more aggressive ones aren't all bad.


----------



## poppadawg

**** chaser said:


> Yes... Its the wrist circumference scale. if you can touch your thumb and forefinger around the wrist. the beaver is a keeper. anything bigger is not good to eat and the pelt is too worn and must be released.


This is true. If the beaver is bigger around then your wrist its not a keeper. There are several videos on the web that demonstarte this technique.


----------



## State_Vet

poppadawg said:


> This is true. If the beaver is bigger around then your wrist its not a keeper. There are several videos on the web that demonstarte this technique.


I can see it now.....Vivid Entertainment releases "How to Wrist Scale your Beaver":wink:


----------



## Blastn & Castn

No one has commented on their favorate color of Beaver! I like a dark brown beaver over a light blonde Beaver....


----------



## trodery

I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


----------



## RockinU

trodery said:


> I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


Seen some one time that definitely looked "over-used". Dunno if it was wore out or not as I decided to look elsewhere...


----------



## Blastn & Castn

trodery said:


> I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


Dry it out, but never wear it out!


----------



## hoosierplugger

trodery said:


> I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


The only pair of boots that would smell GOOD when ya get 'em wet.


----------



## McDaniel8402

hoosierplugger said:


> The only pair of boots that would smell GOOD when ya get 'em wet.


Oh dang! There it went!:rotfl:


----------



## capt.sandbar

Normally, a wet beaver is a happy beaver...


----------



## RockinU

capt.sandbar said:


> Normally, a wet beaver is a happy beaver...


You've obviously never squirted a beaver with a garden hose when it's dressed up...


----------



## capt.sandbar

RockinU said:


> You've obviously never squirted a beaver with a garden hose when it's dressed up...


 I've never squirted a dressed up beaver with a GARDEN hose... Note to self, don't do it.:brew:


----------



## RockinU

Addendum to note: also don't tell the beaver you did it cause said clothes looked a bit tight....they don't like that either...


----------



## hoosierplugger

Smooth Boots = Brazilian Beaver


----------



## trodery

hoosierplugger said:


> Smooth Boots = Brazilian Beaver


Bahahaaaaaaaa!

:brew2:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

trodery said:


> I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


Perhaps Michelin could recycle beaver hide & make 100K radials.


----------



## Bull Red




----------



## Alexnillo

I have heard that oriental beavers run sideways!


----------



## capt.sandbar

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps Michelin could recycle beaver hide & make 100K radials.


 I think the beaver radial would be a one size fits all!! Gotta watch the road noise though...


----------



## finkikin

What does the Beaver say when the flow is too strong? Dam it! 
:work:


----------



## Blastn & Castn

I like beavers with wide tails.. But never tell your beaver it has a wide tail!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Bull Red said:


>


Now that's funny, BullRed, that is very funny. Well done...


----------



## tbone2374

Some of those Beavers can get wild when you tell them you're leaving!


----------



## leadhead10

shaggydog said:


> Actually it tastes a little more like fish to me, but some do have a slightly different taste.


Im with shaggy. After eating a Texas beaver during the summer time I'd say its more of a winter time snack much like rabbit and squirrel..


----------



## BullyARed

I am a great potlicker when it comes to hunting beaver!  :rotfl: :spineyes:


----------



## Ducatibilt

BullyARed said:


> I am a great potlicker when it comes to hunting beaver!  :rotfl: :spineyes:


And that's exactly why I never hunted on opening weekend!

While the deer were running for their lives in the woods the beavers were all left by themselves to congregate at the local watering hole.

I guess you could say I was a BeaverLicker, I knew it wasn't right but I didn't hate it!hwell:


----------



## Trouthunter

I just learned through one of my beaver expert friends that next week is be kind to beavers week.

So please guys and ahh, girls too if you're into hunting beaver...next week take a moment to be kind to any beavers that you know.

Don't go poking, jabbing, shooting or whacking them violently with anything. Be gentle and nice and try to sooth any beaver that you may come across.

The beaver will appreciate it and so will you.

TH


----------



## WillieT

Trouthunter said:


> I just learned through one of my beaver expert friends that next week is be kind to beavers week.
> 
> So please guys and ahh, girls too if you're into hunting beaver...next week take a moment to be kind to any beavers that you know.
> 
> Don't go poking, jabbing, shooting or whacking them violently with anything. Be gentle and nice and try to sooth any beaver that you may come across.
> 
> The beaver will appreciate it and so will you.
> 
> TH


If you pet it just right, it will purr like a kitten. I know this for a fact.


----------



## JShupe

In the infamous words of June Clever... "gee Ward your going a little hard on the beaver aren't you".


----------



## Smackdaddy53

How did I miss this thread? Too many possibilities for clever beaver jokes

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

I way overestimated the number of 12 year olds (self included) on this forum to have only 15 pages of replies.

With that, where are all the PETA folks raising stink to protect the beavers? Pot? Kettle?


----------



## big john o

The only thing worse than being killed by a beaver, would be to be killed by a...


----------



## Hollywood1053

trodery said:


> I want to get myself a pair of boots made from beaver! I've been trying to wear out some beaver skin all my life and it just wont happen. I think beaver skin is the toughest material known to man! Have you ever succeeded in wearing out any beaver skin... NOPE, I didn't think so.


It'll stretch a mile before it tears an inch....
Tough stuff.....


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Every once in a while I think about beaver, and this old thread came to mind...


----------



## dinodude

O_O
I never hear of beaver attacks!!
I'm more shocked than saddened


----------



## donf

Tim: Look, that rabbit's got a vicious streak a mile wide! It's a killer!
Sir Galahad: Get stuffed!
Tim: He'll do you up a treat, mate.
Sir Galahad: Oh, yeah?
Sir Robin: You manky Scots git!
Tim: I'm warning you!
Sir Robin: What's he do? Nibble your bum?
Tim: He's got huge, sharp... er... He can leap about. Look at the bones!
King Arthur: Go on, Bors. Chop his head off!
Sir Bors: Right! Silly little bleeder. One rabbit stew comin' right up!


----------



## AggyCat

InfamousJ said:


> anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?
> 
> LMAO


No, but I have had bearded clams.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

AggyCat said:


> No, but I have had bearded clams.


Good luck finding them bearded anymore. Very rare...


----------



## Danny Jansen

I don't know how I missed this thread the first time, but I'm LMAO. Probably gave more green on this one thread than I have in a long time.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Good luck finding them bearded anymore. Very rare...


Thank goodness. Don't have to go pfft, pfft anymore.


----------



## Hollywood1053

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Good luck finding them bearded anymore. Very rare...


The un-bearded ones are better..IMO.....


----------



## V-Bottom

heck...."knock your teeth out and grow a beard.....and I might marry ya!"


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*NPR April 29, 2014...*

Heard on NPR this morning that England is considering re-introducing beavers to their country. That is very tragic, did not realize that England had no beaver...


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Not this thread again, LMAO


----------



## Category6

I stuck my whole hand deep in a hole once, and wouldn't you know it...angry beaver!


----------



## Reynolds4

Category5 said:


> I stuck my whole hand deep in a hole once, and wouldn't you know it...angry beaver!


That's when you know you might be in a little over your head! You're lucky to be alive to tell about it.


----------



## SeaY'all

I thought beavers only liked wood..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

SeaY'all said:


> I thought beavers only liked wood..


Naah...That's very old school, and besides they risk getting splinters. They currently prefer high grade polymers equipped with DC motors!


----------



## mastercylinder60

jtupper said:


> Many a man has taken on beaver and lost...usually in the range of 50% of everything they own.


That's kinda funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Reynolds4

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...That's very old school, and besides they risk getting splinters. They currently prefer high grade polymers equipped with DC motors!


Beavers nowadays can be pretty cannibalistic as well!


----------



## rusty2009

InfamousJ said:


> anyone eaten commercial beaver meat before?
> 
> LMAO


 To many in and out's on commerical beaver to be legal in Texas


----------



## GulfCoast1102

rusty2009 said:


> To many in and out's on commerical beaver to be legal in Texas


Yeah, i've heard that commercially available stuff is prone to parasites as well...


----------



## SeaY'all

rusty2009 said:


> To many in and out's on commerical beaver to be legal in Texas


Does anyone have all the regs on commercial beaver harvest in TX?


----------



## misbhavn

Beaver...the only animal known to man that can bleed for two straight weeks and not die.


I can't believe this thread has been resurrected (yes, I can!)


----------



## Blk Jck 224

jtupper said:


> Beaver...the only animal known to man that can bleed for two straight weeks and not die.
> 
> It will eventually die...You just gotta keep on stabbin it! :work:


----------



## kanga69

I saw one on a bike the other day. Told my buddy to look at the law breaker. He said i dont get it. I said peddling beaver is illegal!


----------



## Seachaser

Alot of good men have died over beaver!!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

jtupper said:


> Beaver...the only animal known to man that can bleed for two straight weeks and not die.
> 
> I can't believe this thread has been resurrected (yes, I can!)


 2 WEEKS?!?!?! I feel bad for that Beaver lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Jamie_Lee said:


> 2 WEEKS?!?!?! I feel bad for that Beaver lol


Sympathy for the hemophilliac beaver Greenies! :slimer:


----------



## SeaY'all




----------



## sargentmajor

I was swallowed by a large beaver ,I loved it!


----------



## John Galt

chuck leaman said:


> Is the decline in beaver fur since the 70's and 80's a result of global warming?


Definitely. Look at how much smaller women's underwear has also gotten since the 1890s.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

everyone knows that money, diamonds and fast cars make the best bait for trapping a beaver!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Some classic Beaver tuneage!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I had a beerz with a beaver...


----------



## DCAVA

Yeeoowwza!! :fireworks


----------



## apbubba

Not one man has ever been know to wear out a beaver. Ever. Never.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Nobody has commented on the taste of beaver from san leon... I hear top water has some nice beaver


----------



## Blk Jck 224

gunsmoke11 said:


> I hear top water has some nice beaver


Prolly a little nicer than the beaver stumbling out of Wayno's! :brew:


----------



## gunsmoke11

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Prolly a little nicer than the beaver stumbling out of Wayno's! :brew:


Err that place is nasty feel like Im going to walk out with a knife in my back everytime I go in there! Deff not the place for bever they are all deformed!


----------



## BullyARed

Just heard a report beavers are roaming free on Telephone road every night!


----------



## apbubba

BullyARed said:


> Just heard a report beavers are roaming free on Telephone road every night!










Use to hang at the Bella Union Saloon on Telephone Rd. Back in the 70's. Lot of free ranging beavers then. Not even the same Telephone Road then. Totally different reputation. Use to walk to Hoppy and take a SW flighst for a $15 dollar weekend flight. Remember those?


----------



## SeaY'all




----------



## chaco

Isn't it just a little interesting the the person who lost his life to beaver is referred to as "the man from Brest."
.


----------

